# Graphic Contest #26, Oliver!



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't have any input on a specific theme, just have fun!!!

Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

"Oliver" must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until two weeks.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yay! My big boy, Oliver! I'm sure you all will do great things with him!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Urgh, you took my idea Hope  .


----------



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Urgh, you took my idea Hope  .


Oh...I'm sorry. Why don't you still go ahead and use your idea? I don't see why there can't be two pictures of Oliver at the Beach.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awwww...he is looking so cute! :love2 

Des, I'd love to see you do one of him on the beach too!  He is quite the beach bum! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Very cool graphics everyone!  

Here is mine:










I used PSP4 for that and it turned out good.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Des, so cute! And he even has a poolside friend! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee, thanks Heather! :lol:


----------



## neko55 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Very cute Neko!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes that is very cute. :lol: 

Six entries so far-nine more to go.


----------



## Snoof (Apr 28, 2006)

Here you go - sorry, it's not particularly brilliant, but I wanted to get it in before the end date and my son's birthday's on Monday, so I'll be busy!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Snoof, very cute. Which Graphics program did you use?


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Submissions closed!  Please vote now. 

http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=313363


----------

